# The Witcher: Blood Origin im Gänsehaut-Trailer mit Ohrwurm-Potenzial



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. November 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Witcher: Blood Origin im Gänsehaut-Trailer mit Ohrwurm-Potenzial* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.


Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.


__ Zurück zum Artikel: The Witcher: Blood Origin im Gänsehaut-Trailer mit Ohrwurm-Potenzial


----------



## donutin (14. November 2022)

Habt ihr diesen Trailer nicht schon mal gepostet? Kann man da wirklich von einem ersten Eindruck sprechen?


----------



## Nazzy (14. November 2022)

es ist noch früh am morgen, sei gnädig


----------



## B00ya (14. November 2022)

Sieht halt Null Komma Null Null irgendwie irgendwo nach etwas aus was ich mit dem Namen Witcher assoziiere ...


----------



## Farmerbob (14. November 2022)

Könnte Herr der Ringe oder ein Star Treck Prequel sein


----------



## Brontomimo (14. November 2022)

Witzer - drei multikulte Freunde bekämpfen pol. korrekt das Böse.
_Mit Fantasy! Und Shaolin! Und Frau!_


----------



## Korben06 (14. November 2022)

Für alle Nicht-Witcher-Fans eine gute Sache  Ich freu mich jedenfalls.


----------



## Nazzy (14. November 2022)

yop, es ist nochmal ne ganze Ecke schlimmer geworden in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## h_tobi (14. November 2022)

Ich sehe das als kleine Action Serie, schon sind die Erwartungen nicht so hoch.


----------



## restX3 (14. November 2022)

Ach du meine Güte. Spricht mich überhaupt nicht an.


----------



## Citizenpete (15. November 2022)

Sieht eben wie der typische generische Zeitgeistquark von Netflix aus. Für mich sogar unfreiwillig komisch.
Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass irgendwann Sapkowskis Narrenturm Trilogie (deutlich besser als The Witcher) verfilmt wird, doch das verschiebt sich hoffentlich, bis sich der Zeitgeist gewandelt hat oder jemand die Vorlage in die Finger bekommt, der eine getreue Adaption im Sinn hat.


----------

